# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  CoolWorks IceProbe Small Aquarium Chiller

## Star-flog

Hi

Anyone try this CoolWorks IceProbe Small Aquarium Chiller (IPAC-50W, as photo) is the perfect cooling solution for small aquariums and insulated fish egg hatching, bait, and specimen tanks.

http://www.coolworksinc.com/iceprobe...um_chiller.htm

----------


## cairocks

Kinda interested to know more like how efficient is it, power consumption, where is it sold and what's the price? Also curious to know if necessary to cut a hole in the tank glass to install it? If it needs to be repaired, tank also has to be emptied?  :Razz:

----------


## Star-flog

The above website not working?

This is a USA product and hope following is useful.

Features: 
Diagram showing how IceProbe connects to aquarium or sump.
50 Watts cooling power
Easy bulkhead installation
Quiet, efficient & reliable
Comes with power converter
More Info from CoolWorks Web site (new window)

Typical temperature pull-downs:  
10 Gallon: 6-8 degrees 
20 Gallon: 3-4 degress 
40 Gallon: 1-2 degrees 

Selling price about US$110.00

----------


## vinz

Not necessary to cut tank glass. You can use a brace to hang over the tank edge. You have to make sure the probe is in the water, and the rest of it out of water.

The last time I asked... about S$330 for one unit and one temp controller. Temp controller can only control one unit each. ReefDepot might have them (I don't have their details... check www.yellowpages.com.sg).

Star-flog provided the link.. you should be able to find the specs there.

----------


## ranmasatome

$330??? wah...like taht i ask people bring back for me loh...it'll only be like 180-200 that way...heehee..

----------


## Goondoo

> $330??? wah...like taht i ask people bring back for me loh...it'll only be like 180-200 that way...heehee..


pay a bit more, you can get a resun chiller that price range (for its supported size)

----------


## Star-flog

> pay a bit more, you can get a resun chiller that price range (for its supported size)


 This little cooler consume 50 watt of power (economical?) as compared with resun chiller?

By the way, what is teh resun chiller watt?

----------


## Star-flog

> You can always click "Preview Post" which is next to the "Submit Reply" button. It will display the post as you will see it on the forum above the edit box.
> 
> Just paste the URL in the post text directly... it should work... no need to use the hot link button.


 I tested using Preview post, it works but somehow on the actual message it didn't. So, next time, I just copy the URL and paste directly, right?  :Surprised:

----------


## Star-flog

> $330??? wah...like taht i ask people bring back for me loh...it'll only be like 180-200 that way...heehee..


 One of the on-line shop in USA stated the price is US$108 (about ~ S$180)  :Grin:  . If someone can order and bring back here to Singapore. It may work well for small tank (below 30 gallon).

----------


## vinz

> $330??? wah...like taht i ask people bring back for me loh...it'll only be like 180-200 that way...heehee..


 S$330 includes the temp controller.

You must have found this site http://www.aquadirect.com/store/cust...ome.php?cat=85 which list it at sale price of US$108.90. The temp controller at US$49.89. Total price US$158.79. At exchange rate of approx 1.65, the price is about S$260.

If you factor in shipping... maybe around S$300. Unfortunately, this site does not ship overseas.

By the way, if any of you are thinking of a mass order... forget it. Customs will charge GST on any package which total worth > S$400.

----------


## loupgarou

I think you have to add more. the us version is 110volts, thus I never got round to ordering it. 

I MAY consider getting one of these.. since a resun chiller will require an external filter, while I can possibly slot this in one of my eheim liberty chambers.

----------


## vinz

The Coolworks website lists a 120V and 240V version. I guess most US online stores would stock only the 120V version.

Anyway, local online store ReefDepot is selling IceProbe at $235.00. IceProbe plus Temp controller at $330.00. Maybe a mass order with them will get us a discount?

----------


## vinz

Chris, something like this?



http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewIt...product=CW1131

----------


## Star-flog

It's nice, dosn't it? I may also consider to buy one if the chiling power is good for the smaller tank.

----------


## Star-flog

> The Coolworks website lists a 120V and 240V version. I guess most US online stores would stock only the 120V version.
> 
> Anyway, local online store ReefDepot is selling IceProbe at $235.00. IceProbe plus Temp controller at $330.00. Maybe a mass order with them will get us a discount?


 If we just buy the IceProbe without the Temp controller, can it work? would this unit has a default Temp setting?  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## vinz

Nope. Without the temp controller, it'll be on all the time which means the temp will stay at an equilibrium between the ability of the IceProbe to chill the water and the water's rate of heat gain.

You already extracted the info in one of your earlier posts.

----------


## vinz

> The above website not working?
> 
> This is a USA product and hope following is useful.
> 
> Features: 
> Diagram showing how IceProbe connects to aquarium or sump.
> 50 Watts cooling power
> Easy bulkhead installation
> Quiet, efficient & reliable
> ...


By the way that's degrees farenheit, not degrees celcius. A change of 1.8 degree F is equivalent to a change of 1 degree C.

So, very roughly...
Typical temperature pull-downs (using one IceProbe):  
10 Gallon: 6-8 degrees F, approx 3-4 degrees C
20 Gallon: 3-4 degrees F, approx 1.5-2 degrees C
40 Gallon: 1-2 degrees F, approx 0.5-1 degrees C

But I like the sound of this from their website:



> Greater temperature differentials can be achieved by insulating the exterior surfaces of the aquarium. For example, a single Aquarium Chiller can maintain a temperature differential of over 20ºF in a fully insulated 10 gallon aquarium.


Of course, we'll never acheive a fully insulated fish tank, but at least we know we can insulate at least the bottom and 3 sides.

Also, they never stated the ambient temperature during their tests. That could have a significant impact.

----------


## Star-flog

There are a lot question marks here whether this is worth buying? If the temp could only goes down by 1 - 4C then PC fans can do a better job. Does anyone agree?  :Mad:

----------


## vinz

Best is to ask people who have them... someone was asking about replacing the fan on their IceProbe in the last 2 or 3 days. I'll see if I can get him in here to comment.

I might get one for my newt tank which has about 10gallons of water, located in a fairly cool area, with the one and only FL tube 1.5' above the water surface... It'll probably work out well. I just have to figure out how to mount and hide it.

----------


## carlfsk

Hi guys, I am currently using it for my 2ft by 1ft by 1ft tank. Water fill to the brim, and it's about 2 - 3inches of gravel with some rock works. The remaing water capacity should be about 40 litres.

I use 1 ice probe with temperature controller. It manage to maintain the temp of the tank at 28degrees currently. BUt it's working 24hrs a day as what I observe. How to know it's working? There's a light indicator by the side. It's on all the while, it seems. 

I have tried it on a 1ft cube tank with some rock works too. It was during the the rainy season which the weather is cooling. The temp could reach 25 degrees and the ice probe is not slogging the whole day! Maybe there's allowance for me to set it lower.

----------


## H2SO4

Carlfsk where did you got your iceprobe from? I'm keen to get one for my one ft tank.

----------


## mjck

Check out this link for a review on the iceprobe ...http://www.reefcentral.com/library/r.../IceProbe/?M=A

can bring temp down but don't look very promising if you are looking for chilling effect. especially when we stay in such HOT weather.

----------


## cairocks

> Hi guys, I am currently using it for my 2ft by 1ft by 1ft tank. Water fill to the brim, and it's about 2 - 3inches of gravel with some rock works. The remaing water capacity should be about 40 litres.
> 
> I use 1 ice probe with temperature controller. It manage to maintain the temp of the tank at 28degrees currently. BUt it's working 24hrs a day as what I observe. How to know it's working? There's a light indicator by the side. It's on all the while, it seems. 
> 
> I have tried it on a 1ft cube tank with some rock works too. It was during the the rainy season which the weather is cooling. The temp could reach 25 degrees and the ice probe is not slogging the whole day! Maybe there's allowance for me to set it lower.


Doesn't sound very promising for my 2Ft tank. It is a 20G tank and meanwhile using 3 PC fans to cool it. Also manage to get around 28C on recent hot days and between 26-27 on cooler months. 

But may be useful for my nano 13L shrimp tank which I am cooling it by turning on the room aircon at night to pull down the temp to around 24-25C and it will heat up through the dayto about 28C with a PC fan too. The temp difference is quite great for a day but the shrimps and mosses seems to be doing well so far.  :Razz: 

But evaporation for both tanks are quite a lot.  :Sad:

----------


## Goondoo

> Doesn't sound very promising for my 2Ft tank. It is a 20G tank and meanwhile using 3 PC fans to cool it. Also manage to get around 28C on recent hot days and between 26-27 on cooler months. 
> 
> But may be useful for my nano 13L shrimp tank which I am cooling it by turning on the room aircon at night to pull down the temp to around 24-25C and it will heat up through the dayto about 28C with a PC fan too. The temp difference is quite great for a day but the shrimps and mosses seems to be doing well so far. 
> 
> But evaporation for both tanks are quite a lot.



Yup, when comparing the efficiency and worth, consider the set backs of using fan as well. 

I witness an incident when someone we knew here  :Smile:  was trying to maintain his tank and accidentally knocking the fan into the tank... he was shouting to me... "ouch, i kena short liao, ouch, kena short liao...." luckily I was there to remove the plug while he was still stupidly holding the fan in the water.  :Blah:  

Another issue would be the evapouration rate. I am running 2x DC fan (the one NA selling) 24/7 on my 5G tank recently due to the sudden surge of temperature and I have to top up about 2 tow hway tubs of water every day  :Shocked: .

I must admit that this gadget would be extremely useful for nano tanks though.  :Well done:  but paying that price for a nano tank?  :Exasperated:

----------


## carlfsk

Frankly, it is great for 1ft cube tank or similar capacity. Later used 1 for my 2by1by1. Then started another small tank in the room, that is 3ft by 9inch by 1ft...that's y slowly more and more...now I got don't know how many tank in the house, my father tell my neighbours it's an aquarium, come visit... 

So now considering what to do..but can't bear to let any tank go cos I know it will someday, somehow come back again...sigh...

----------


## Star-flog

> Frankly, it is great for 1ft cube tank or similar capacity. Later used 1 for my 2by1by1. Then started another small tank in the room, that is 3ft by 9inch by 1ft...that's y slowly more and more...now I got don't know how many tank in the house, my father tell my neighbours it's an aquarium, come visit... 
> 
> So now considering what to do..but can't bear to let any tank go cos I know it will someday, somehow come back again...sigh...


 Well, I'm now in the similar phase like you did. Actually, I only started this planted tank interest just after this CNY and now already has 3 tanks...

It would nice to customise 1ft tankfor the IceProbe (meaning drill a hole in the tank).

----------


## cairocks

> Well, I'm now in the similar phase like you did. Actually, I only started this planted tank interest just after this CNY and now already has 3 tanks...
> 
> It would nice to customise 1ft tankfor the IceProbe (meaning drill a hole in the tank).


Is drilling a hole in the tank a good option? That means if the unit need repair, you can't use the tank. Even if you decided to replace the unit, you need to empty the tank or at least get the water level below the hole level.

Anyways, if anyone here can help? Can't seems to find the shop call reefdepot in the yellow pages. Did they close shop?

----------


## Star-flog

> Is drilling a hole in the tank a good option? That means if the unit need repair, you can't use the tank. Even if you decided to replace the unit, you need to empty the tank or at least get the water level below the hole level.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone here can help? Can't seems to find the shop call reefdepot in the yellow pages. Did they close shop?


 Yep, when the hole is drilled on the tank glass, it's going to use permamently with this IceProbe, no other way!

----------


## vinz

You can mount the ice probe with a brace over the top of the tank... no need to drill the tank. Alternatively, mount it in a sump. Or look at my earlier post in this thread... where they mount it on a HOB filter.

There are other ways... just use your imagination.

----------


## vinz

> Is drilling a hole in the tank a good option? That means if the unit need repair, you can't use the tank. Even if you decided to replace the unit, you need to empty the tank or at least get the water level below the hole level.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone here can help? Can't seems to find the shop call reefdepot in the yellow pages. Did they close shop?


 I said "local *online* shop" ReefDepot... so, try http://www.reefdepot.com.sg

----------


## cairocks

> The last time I asked... about S$330 for one unit and one temp controller. Temp controller can only control one unit each. ReefDepot might have them (I don't have their details... check www.yellowpages.com.sg).


Ok thanks for the new link, I was using the provided link above.

----------


## vinz

Opps...  :Embarassed:  My bad... I was the one who directed you guys to yellowpages for ReefDepot details.  :Opps:

----------


## H2SO4

Hi bros

I email then regarding the price and shipping. The price for 
IPAC-50W-240V sells for US $138.00, about S$226. They do ship to Singapore.

----------


## cairocks

> Hi bros
> 
> I email then regarding the price and shipping. The price for 
> IPAC-50W-240V sells for US $138.00, about S$226. They do ship to Singapore.


Does that price include the thermal control unit too? Or it is just the cooling unit itself only.

----------


## H2SO4

the whole set including the themostat.

----------


## Star-flog

> Hi bros
> 
> I email then regarding the price and shipping. The price for 
> IPAC-50W-240V sells for US $138.00, about S$226. They do ship to Singapore.


 Wow, this seems to be a good buy if full package + shipping for S$226. what is their website?

----------


## tawauboy

hope you guys knows how these things work. the probe tip is the cold side and there is another hot side. this hot side is the heatsink on top of the device and is used to dissipate the heat 'taken' from the water. there is a temperature differential of about 60 deg c, iirc. that means if the cold probe tip is at 20 deg c, the heat sink side will be at 80 deg c.

so to use this device properly, you'll have to think how to remove the heat away the heat sink properly.

----------


## vinz

It comes with a PC cooling fan to cool the heat sink. Is that enough?

----------


## tawauboy

the pc fan removes heat from the heat sink.
but warm air is being 'dumped' to the surrounding and tank will 'soak' the heat in again. given the low cooling capacity, you'll need to think about making a 'channel' to direct the warm air away from the tank.

----------


## Ian Lim

hi Bro,

can consider the Resun CL-85 as an alternative, it is works using TEC as well, looks compact and cool upto 60l, the CL-150 can cool up to 100l. price for the CL-85 is $218 from AquaMarin (Jln Kayu).

----------


## cairocks

> hi Bro,
> 
> can consider the Resun CL-85 as an alternative, it is works using TEC as well, looks compact and cool upto 60l, the CL-150 can cool up to 100l. price for the CL-85 is $218 from AquaMarin (Jln Kayu).


Any idea are they bringing in the CL-150? CL-85 seems underpowered for my 80l tank..... Went around few shops and only see the CL-85 around.
BTW, any idea whatare teh main pros and cons of chillers using TEC over the conventional compressors chillers? Thanks

----------


## xtrekker

Well , Thermoelectric modules ( TEM) is based on peltier effect. Google it and you find all the information you want. 

Some pros :

1. Small profile
2. "Silent" operation
3. Good temperature control . Its mostly use for precision temperature control in laser diodes, opto-electronics , etc )
4. No moving parts therefore realiable
5. CFC free

Cons :

1. Does not score well in terms of efficiency . No 1 is Stirling coolers No.2 is vapour compression. Last is TEM . 

2. Looking for a stable PSU to power you TEM will be a challenge.. these are power hungry devices . althought rated 12V , the max current drawn range from 4A to 30A

3.Not suitable for cooling large heatloads.


thats all i can think of for the moment. feel free to correct or add on.

cheers
xtrekker

----------


## cairocks

> Well , Thermoelectric modules ( TEM) is based on peltier effect. Google it and you find all the information you want. 
> 
> Some pros :
> 
> 1. Small profile
> 2. "Silent" operation
> 3. Good temperature control . Its mostly use for precision temperature control in laser diodes, opto-electronics , etc )
> 4. No moving parts therefore realiable
> 5. CFC free
> ...



Thanks for your reply. Will do more research on it. 
Hummm...On the power hungry part, had thought they use less power. If the draw is so high..will be a problem for me since I've got only one wall socket within the vicinity of my tank driving the lights and the filter at the present moment.... :Confused:

----------


## xtrekker

> Thanks for your reply. Will do more research on it. 
> Hummm...On the power hungry part, had thought they use less power. If the draw is so high..will be a problem for me since I've got only one wall socket within the vicinity of my tank driving the lights and the filter at the present moment....



lets say your PSU drawing 30A at 12V . Total power is 360W. assuming 100% efficient in your setdown convertor , total current drawn from your wall socket is only 360W / 230V = 1.6A (rms)

cheers
xtrekker

----------


## vratenza

erm... any conclusions? Looking for cooling solution for my upcoming 1.5ft shimp tank project... :Grin:

----------


## cairocks

> erm... any conclusions? Looking for cooling solution for my upcoming 1.5ft shimp tank project...


Humm..got a friend that had *used to* work in a small local setup, (to my best knowledge) producing TEM chillers for tanks 3ft and up. He is no longer working there, due to some issues, but he seems pretty confident in TEM technology everytime I asked him about it. 
But from the discussions over here, seems TEM technology is not drawing too much confidence. Personally, have not tried chillers of any kind, hoping that resun CL-150 will be introduce locally at a not too high price, so that I can try it out and draw some first hand experience on it.

----------


## xtrekker

> Humm..got a friend that had *used to* work in a small local setup, (to my best knowledge) producing TEM chillers for tanks 3ft and up. He is no longer working there, due to some issues, but he seems pretty confident in TEM technology everytime I asked him about it. 
> But from the discussions over here, seems TEM technology is not drawing too much confidence. Personally, have not tried chillers of any kind, hoping that resun CL-150 will be introduce locally at a not too high price, so that I can try it out and draw some first hand experience on it.


Well in IMO , TEM is only suitable for Small tanks where a bulky vapour phase chiller is too big for your 1ft - 1.5ft setup . check out this link for more information.

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=228620

cheers
xtrekker

----------


## gorilla83

Reef Depot selling IceProbe;
w Temp. Controller @ S$269
w/o temp. controller @ S$209

http://reefdepot.com.sg/

Tempted to buy for my 1 ft moss tank, but will just do with a diy fan now... :Roll Eyes:  

Anyone bought it? How was it?

----------


## cairocks

> Well in IMO , TEM is only suitable for Small tanks where a bulky vapour phase chiller is too big for your 1ft - 1.5ft setup . check out this link for more information.
> 
> http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=228620
> 
> cheers
> xtrekker


 that's what I thought too. During the time he was working there (couple of years back), I sort of tried to see if his company has anything suitable for my 2ft tank. But was told their system is minimum size for 3ft tank. So ended up still looking for something suitable for my 2ft tank till now. Meanwhile had been fairly successful keeping the water at 28C with fans.

----------


## Greenybilby

Hi. I've bought a Resun CL 150 online. I only have about 50-60 litres of water in my axolotl's tank, so it should be doing fine. I've run it for about 36 hours now and it doesn't seem to be doing much in the way of chilling. I am still having to put iced water bottles in the top of the tank to keep it cool and the out-line doesn't seem to be cooler than the water coming into the cooler. Does anyone have any ideas for me??? Or where would I take it in Melbourne Australia to get it serviced???

----------


## Fuzzy

There is one other issue with TEM / Peltier based cooling units. They can generally only cool a small volume of water (comparative to a compressor based unit) to 2C - 3C below ambient temperatures.

The cooling you will get from one of these TEM units is comparable or only slightly better than fan cooling, but with less evaporation of course.

----------


## friend688

Hi AQ Pals,

I'm thinking to doing up a few nano tank for my own place.

Please give me a hand to get those Iceprobe. Where can I get them at the best price? Thanks a lot.
sms me- 96818811

Regards,
Tam.

----------

